# I need this motherboard manual!



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I am working on a compy right now and I need the mobo manual. The mobo is a Intel D9820-60007. It is originaly from a HP Vectra VL400 MT. Its got a Pentium 3 933mhz. 

I have been googling for an hour now and found nothing. 

Please help.


-Thank you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is this the one

http://tralla.org/PDF/HP_Vectra_vl400.pdf


----------



## Valtelino (Sep 4, 2004)

Damn! Too slow 
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/lpv06502/lpv06502.pdf

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/lpv06502/lpv06502.pdf


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks guys

Dai was closer, but still not truly what I was looking for.

Valentino, you posted 2 of the same link. 

Thanks again. 

I still need the motherboard manul though.


----------



## Valtelino (Sep 4, 2004)

What info are you lacking?
Being an OEM type system, you usually just can't get a "Motherboard manual" like you do with an aftemarket mobo (ASUS/ABIT/Gigabyte/etc).
Some info is buried in the system 'owners manual', some is in the 'replacement parts' section of the website, some in the FAQ/troubleshooting section,some on unofficial websites like this one: http://www.elhvb.com/mboards/index.html ,etc. 
Unless you work for HP and have access to their techies manuals, it's usually 'a bit here, a bit there'.
Tell us what you need, we'll help you dig.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/...Type=1&admit=716493758+1104651205892+28353475
manuals on the left hand side


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I need basic jumper and plugs info.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Which ones? 

I find in a case like this, I can either interpret the stamping next to the jumpers on the MB or refer to a very similar mobo model manual for general guidance.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Actually The stampings on this board are rather nice, (I shouldve used a flash light when I installed this board. I will try with the stuff I have today (I do have one idea to try, the dude who gave me the board said it used PC100 though he never fired up this board before. The manual Dai gave me said it uses PC133.) If I can't get it running today I will post all the info I need.


----------



## evasive (Aug 1, 2006)

I have just uploaded the Mitac 6515WU manual which is what this board actually is. With a custom HP bios and some modifications that make it impossible to use a MiTac bios ofcourse.

http://www.elhvb.com/mboards/OEM/HP/index.html

Edwin


----------

